# NASA Space shuttle & 747



## geoffreybrown (Mar 31, 2008)

Just about to commence work on a 1/144 Space shuttle and Boeing 747.. Sadly no decal sheet..Did a google search - cutting edge sounded great but they look to be closed down now.. Anyone know where I can find a set ? Thanks.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Have you looked at Real Space Models? I know they have the decals for the orbiter. I don't think there are many decals or logos on the 747 itself. If you are building the early version, you could get a set of American Airlines markings and a spare set of shuttle decals and get what you need from that.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Somebody 'paid it forward' for me once.

Time for me to do the same.

I have a old decal set for that kit.
It actually doesn't have the 'american' logo.
But it has the stripes numbers etc.
Its yours if you want it.

Send a PM with your address and I'll get it right out.

I'll also include a good article from a about 20 years ago on a build-up of that.
It covered a good way to do the logo.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

The current scheme is even easier.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

There was a great article on building this kit in the FineScale Modeler special 'Famous Spaceships of Fact and Fantasy'.

http://www.amazon.com/Famous-Spaceships-Fact-Fantasy-Model/dp/0890245398

If you can't get a copy I'll see if I can find mine and post some scans...


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

miniature sun said:


> There was a great article on building this kit in the FineScale Modeler special 'Famous Spaceships of Fact and Fantasy'.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Famous-Spaceships-Fact-Fantasy-Model/dp/0890245398
> 
> If you can't get a copy I'll see if I can find mine and post some scans...


Thats the article I'm going to copy for him.


----------

